# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  ПРОЩАЙ КАБАН 2020!

## Уралочка

*НУ ВОТ, НАКОНЕЦ ТО!!! 
Новогодние мулечки от Уралочки!!!*

*Игровушек в комплекте - на час плотной работы. Большая часть НЕ привязана к году кабана!!! 

В комплект входят такие блоки:*

*1·         Ход Кабана.
2.         А хрЮн его знает! 
3·         Новогодние ПРИдурочки. 
4·         Расскажи снегурочка…. ГДЕ?! 
5·         Гадание по курантам. 
6·         С наступающим и Вас так же. 
7·         Новогодняя анимация на все 100% 
8·         СимпатиШный нежданчик. 
9·         Унесённые ёлками. 
10·         Новогодние тостовые собирушки. 
11·         вДруг Соломкой заСтучит.
12.         Вот те НА, не ожидали.* *
*
В комплекте : ТЕКСТ, МУЗЫКА. ВИДЕО ЭТИХ МОМЕНТОВ.
[SIZE=3]
*Стоимость комплекта* 1000р. 



*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Karlo2012

Добрый день Елена! Сколько из предложенных материалов с проектором?

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый день Елена! Сколько из предложенных материалов с проектором?


Здравствуйте. Я не работаю с проектором вообще)

----------

дюймовка (13.12.2018)

----------


## zhanneta08

Здравствуйте, какова стоимость этого комплекта на сегодняшний день?

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте, какова стоимость этого комплекта на сегодняшний день?


Здравствуйте) на сегодня стоимость 1000р. С ув. Елена

----------

zhanneta08 (12.11.2019)

----------


## алиюша молодец

а можно приобрести прощай кабан 2020

----------


## Уралочка

> а можно приобрести прощай кабан 2020


Здравствуйте.. да, конечно.

----------

